# TFV8 Big Baby Beast rba section coil



## Nightwalker (18/2/17)

Pls tell me someone knows who stocks theese


----------



## DougP (18/2/17)

@Nightwalker 
Noonclouds stocks them
They are a local supporting vendor on here 
http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=77_81&product_id=339
http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=77_81&product_id=287


----------



## Nightwalker (19/2/17)

Doug. Sadly only the baby beast. Not the big baby like what comes with the v8 stick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (19/2/17)

talking about the rba kit itself?

have you got the spare glass for it already?
If so here - http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=smok-v8-rebuild-able-coil-baby-beast-rba-coil

If not you need that extra glass - see Juicy Joes sold out already on that item.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/smok-big-baby-beast-replacement-glass


----------



## Dubz (19/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> talking about the rba kit itself?
> 
> have you got the spare glass for it already?
> If so here - http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=smok-v8-rebuild-able-coil-baby-beast-rba-coil
> ...


The baby beast is 22mm diameter and the big baby is 24.5mm diameter - so the glass won't fit.


----------



## Silver (19/2/17)

@Nightwalker , have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help out if they have what you are looking for


----------



## Dietz (19/2/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Doug. Sadly only the baby beast. Not the big baby like what comes with the v8 stick


Ive also been struggling to get one


----------



## Coldcat (19/2/17)

Dubz said:


> The baby beast is 22mm diameter and the big baby is 24.5mm diameter - so the glass won't fit.


Aware of that, had the same issue at first. 

The RBA kit for the baby beast works with the big baby beast. You just need that extended big baby beast glass which should come with the Big Baby beast if you bought it stand alone. If it came with the G-priv as a combo (Like I did) then you need to buy the extended glass replacement as it was not included.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (20/2/17)

I have moved the posts from the other similar thread by @Nightwalker to this one. I see no reason why there should be two threads with the same name by the same poster.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/17)

zadiac said:


> I have moved the posts from the other similar thread by @Nightwalker to this one. I see no reason why there should be two threads with the same name by the same poster.


Well I had two posts. In two different sections. One in vendors so they could reply and one in general chat to get normal vapers response. I personally don't browse who has stock. It was you who moved both to same sub forum halving my chances of getting the desperate help I'm after. And even though there was two of the same post. In different sections. Not everyone reads every section


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Aware of that, had the same issue at first.
> 
> The RBA kit for the baby beast works with the big baby beast. You just need that extended big baby beast glass which should come with the Big Baby beast if you bought it stand alone. If it came with the G-priv as a combo (Like I did) then you need to buy the extended glass replacement as it was not included.


Where did u get the extended glass from?


----------



## Silver (20/2/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Well I had two posts. In two different sections. One in vendors so they could reply and one in general chat to get normal vapers response. I personally don't browse who has stock. It was you who moved both to same sub forum halving my chances of getting the desperate help I'm after. And even though there was two of the same post. In different sections. Not everyone reads every section



It was me @Nightwalker - i am the guilty party 
I didnt notice that you had another similar thread
I moved it here to try help

Let us know if you want us to move one of them back to the general threads?


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/17)

Silver said:


> It was me @Nightwalker - i am the guilty party
> I didnt notice that you had another similar thread
> I moved it here to try help
> 
> Let us know if you want us to move one of them back to the general threads?


Omg. I never say the right thing the right way. Wasn't picking a fight. Lol. If you could. Pls. I'm getting desperate


----------



## Silver (20/2/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Omg. I never say the right thing the right way. Wasn't picking a fight. Lol. If you could. Pls. I'm getting desperate



Have moved it back to "General Vaporiser Talk"

If any member knows where to find what @Nightwalker is looking for, please try help him out.


----------



## Coldcat (20/2/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Where did u get the extended glass from?


In the end Juicy Joes. But was waiting on Sir Vape and Vape Cartel to get in stock. Forgot to mention Vape Cartel, check them too. High demand for these so might be tricky to find.


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> In the end Juicy Joes. But was waiting on Sir Vape and Vape Cartel to get in stock. Forgot to mention Vape Cartel, check them too. High demand for these so might be tricky to find.


Been speaking to Craig. He is going to squizz around the sizes for me.
Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (20/2/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Been speaking to Craig. He is going to squizz around the sizes for me.
> Thanks man


apologies I see now I sent you wrong link (standard glass) at sir vape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

